# Engineers Corner > Information Technology dataset vs datareader

## rukmi srinivas

which is  faster either dataset or data reader?

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

        As per my view it is data reader

Thanks
Deepasree

----------


## ashkng

i thinks its data reader

----------


## manuvara_r55

hai, 
          data reader is faster than dataset.....dataset contains different tables...while datareader is not ...
datareader  is for reading one record at a time only ,with direct connection of datasource.
dataset can be used to store tables of different databases..accessing in this with not direct connecton of datasource(with the help of dataadapter).

from this i can say that incase of reading one record at a time datareader is faster than dataset...

----------

